# Stereo 2008: K18 oder The One?



## dave_01 (10. November 2007)

Hi,

bin ganz begeistert vom Cube Stereo. DÃ¼rfte im GelÃ¤nde deutlich mehr Spass machen als ein Crossbike.  

Bis jetzt war ich eher fÃ¼r das K18. Kostet auch so schon eine ganze Stage Geld.
Jetzt stelle ich mir (und hiermit Euch) die Frage, ob der Mehrpreis beim The One gerechtfertigt ist, oder The One sogar der bessere Deal sein kÃ¶nnte?
Oder bekomme ich mit dem K18 ohnedies einen super Rahmen mit ordentlichen Komponenten, die einfach ihren Job gut erledigen und dabei langlebig sind?


*â¬: 2.200 -> 2.600*
400â¬ Unterschied machen schon was aus.

*Bremsen: K18 -> The One*
Sind Formula The One wirklich um so viel besser als die K18? oder tun die K18 auch ordentlich ihren Job?

*Federgabel: Revelation -> Pike*
Ok, bei der Pike muss ich fÃ¼r die Absenkung nicht lange drehen. Aber gleich 400â¬ fÃ¼r diesen kleinen Komfortgewinn?
Edit: verwechselt mit der Fox Talas. Also spare ich mir bei der Pike nicht mal das Drehen. Also ist die Pike bloÃ steifer (Steckachse) und damit auch schwerer.

*Schalthebel: LX -> XT*
Ist das von Bedeutung? Schaltwerk und Umwerfer sind ohnedies bei beiden Modellen XT(Shadow).


Bei 200â¬ Aufpreis wÃ¼rde ich zum The One greifen. Aber 400â¬ ist schon ganz schÃ¶n viel fÃ¼r ein wenig "nice to have"?

Danke fÃ¼r Eure hoffentlich auf viel Erfahrung basierte EinschÃ¤tzung  
Dave

Ausstattungsliste Stereo 2008: http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/STEREO_id_20821_.htm#anker


----------



## Muehi (10. November 2007)

Moin,

stehe evtl. auch bald vor dieser Entscheidung. 

Bremse: The One gibts afaik noch gar nicht. Insofern wird ne Aussage schwer, ob die wirklich besser sind. Eventuell zieht sich damit auch der Liefertermin nach hinten. 

Gabel: Wieso muss man bei der Pike weniger drehen? Gibts da etwa nen Unterschied zwischen Air und Coil U-Turn?

Beim Unterschied zwischen den beiden Schalthebeln muss ich passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (10. November 2007)

Deine Zweifel sind berechtigt! Kannst ja mal mit deinem Händler reden, ob er dir nicht die Schalthebel und die Bremse wechselt für Mehrkosten unter 250,- 
Bei der Gabel würde ich da sogar die Revelation vorziehen.


----------



## E=MC² (10. November 2007)

dave_01 schrieb:


> *Bremsen: K18 -> The One*
> Sind Formula The One wirklich um so viel besser als die K18? oder tun die K18 auch ordentlich ihren Job?



Ich hab das 07er mit K18-Ausstattung.
Mit den Bremsen hab ich Ã¼berhaupt Probleme, gelegentlich klirrt die hintere Scheibe etwas.
Das heiÃt natÃ¼rlich nicht, dass dies bei anderen Formula-Modellen nicht vorkommen kann bzw. dass es vorkommen muss...




> *Federgabel: Revelation -> Pike*
> Ok, bei der Pike muss ich fÃ¼r die Absenkung nicht lange drehen. Aber gleich 400â¬ fÃ¼r diesen kleinen Komfortgewinn?



Wieso musst du nicht lange drehen? Die RVL wie auch die Pike sind doch Ã¼ber U-Turn abzusenken.
Die Revelation ist eine klasse Gabel. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich 1 cm mehr Federweg wirklich gravierend auf die Eigenschaften des Stereo auswirken.
Ab 2008 scheint eine Stahlfeder-RVL verbaut zu sein...



> *Schalthebel: LX -> XT*
> Ist das von Bedeutung? Schaltwerk und Umwerfer sind ohnedies bei beiden Modellen XT(Shadow).



Nein, nicht wirklich von Bedeutung.




> Bei 200â¬ Aufpreis wÃ¼rde ich zum The One greifen. Aber 400â¬ ist schon ganz schÃ¶n viel fÃ¼r ein wenig "nice to have"?



Sehe ich Ã¤hnlich. Ich finde nicht, dass 400â¬ gerechtfertigt sind, nur wegen besseren Schalthebeln, einer angeblich bissfersteren Bremse und 1cm Federweg mehr.


----------



## dave_01 (10. November 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Wieso musst du nicht lange drehen? Die RVL wie auch die Pike sind doch über U-Turn abzusenken.



Ups, da habe ich wohl was verwechselt. Erst bei der Fox Talas spart man sich das Drehen für die Absenkung.
Und zum K24 ist es mit den s ein noch deutlich weiterer Weg...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (10. November 2007)

Bei der K18 ist das Problem, dass ne Kombination von 180/160 für Fahrer bei 80 kilo einfach zu lasch ist. Besser 180/180 oder 200/180. Darauf solltest du achten oder evlt. eine groessere Scheiben holen. Oder an deiner Bremstechnik feilen, anders bremsen und auch weniger Spass haben... 

Den aufpreis von 400 euro für Gabel / Bremse finde ich zu teuer. Das bekommste auf dem After-Sales markt ja zum Selbstkaufspreis hin.


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (10. November 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Bei der K18 ist das Problem, dass ne Kombination von 180/160 für Fahrer bei 80 kilo einfach zu lasch ist. Besser 180/180 oder 200/180. Darauf solltest du achten oder evlt. eine groessere Scheiben holen. Oder an deiner Bremstechnik feilen, anders bremsen und auch weniger Spass haben...
> 
> Den aufpreis von 400 euro für Gabel / Bremse finde ich zu teuer. Das bekommste auf dem After-Sales markt ja zum Selbstkaufspreis hin.



Super Alpha,

gehe ins Canyon Forum und nerve da die Leute. Bei 80 kg reichen 180/160 nicht aus. Ich lach mich schlapp. Ich bin alles andere als ein guter Techniker , aber die Bremskombi mit Juicy 7 klappt ohne Probleme. Bei Deinen Stunts, brauchst Du gar keine Bremse.  

Ich bleibe dabei, Du bist ein Dummschwätzer und Wichtigtuer und hast Null Ahnung.  

Ich habe ja schon wenig Ahnung, aber gegenüber Dir bin ich ein absoluter Fachmann. Bitte verwirre nicht unsichere User mit Deinen unqualifizierten Ergüssen.


----------



## SteVe7 (10. November 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Bei der K18 ist das Problem, dass ne Kombination von 180/160 für Fahrer bei 80 kilo einfach zu lasch ist. hin.



Bei mir gibts auch bei 1000hm Abfahrten keine Probleme, trotz 180/160 und 80 Kilo.
Tats sche fleißig Bremstechnik üben


----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. November 2007)

Muskelzuckungen schrieb:


> Bremskombi mit Juicy 7 klappt




die juicy 7 ist was anderes als die k18. also dummschwätzer, wovon reden wir? ausser das die juicy qualitativ mist ist, ist die standfester als die k18.


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (11. November 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> die juicy 7 ist was anderes als die k18. also dummschwätzer, wovon reden wir? ausser das die juicy qualitativ mist ist, ist die standfester als die k18.



Siehe Post von Steve7. Habe natürlich auch die K18 in der Kombi schon gefahren...


----------



## timson1000 (11. November 2007)

Tach auch!
Ich stehe vor dem selben Problem.
Ich habe mich nach der Eurobike in den Stereo Rahmen verliebt, bin aber von der Revelation und von der Pike nicht wirklich überzeugt, sodass ich am liebsten die Talas am Stereo hätte und die K18
Meint ihr ein Händler könnte das zusammenbasteln und welchen Aufpreis würde das bedeuten? Die Lx Schaltgreife stören mich wenig. Leider bin ich preslich bei ca. 2400 Euro eingeschrenkt, da ich noch Schüler bin...
Naja also was sagt ihr zum Aufpreis von Revelation zu Talas?
Mfg, Timson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (11. November 2007)

timson1000 schrieb:


> ...bin aber von der Revelation und von der Pike nicht wirklich überzeugt, sodass ich am liebsten die Talas am Stereo...



Bist du die Gabeln schon mal gefahren?


----------



## SteVe7 (11. November 2007)

timson1000 schrieb:


> Tach auch!
> sodass ich am liebsten die Talas am Stereo hätte u
> Mfg, Timson


Nimm doch die Pike, ist steifer, billiger und du brauchst nicht jedes Jahr ein Service machen...


----------



## Muehi (11. November 2007)

Laut Ausstattungliste ist beim K18 sowieso vorne und hinten ne 180er Scheibe montiert . 
Bei Bedarf freundlich mit dem Händler reden, und über ne 200er Scheibe vorne verhandeln. 

Hab auch vorhin noch entdeckt, dass beim The One XT Kassette und Kette montiert sind, anstatt Deore. Da das aber sowieso Verschleißteile sind, würde ich mir da keine großen Sorgen machen. 

Ne andere Sache, und wo wir grade beim Thema sind: Bei beiden Varianten ist ja der DT Swiss XRC180 Laufradsatz verbaut. Wie ist der so stabilitätsmäßig? Wiege bissl über 100kg, muss ich mir da Sorgen machen oder hält der problemlos?


----------



## GAT (11. November 2007)

Hi,

ich würde sagen die Revelation ist was für Bergauf (400 g leichter!, weniger Federweg) die Pike für Bergab (geringfügig steifer, 10mm mehr Federweg, etwas feineres Ansprechen, aber schwer).

Die Bremsen (übrigens v./h. je 180er Scheibe, nicht wie oben diskutiert!) würde ich ähnlich bewerten.

Also, abgesehen von Preis würde ich sagen, wenn du eher Richtung Marathon und Waldautobahn fährst K18, wenns auf Bergab ankommt The One.

Übrigens baut mir mein Händler ein K24 um. Schaltung/ Bremsen ein XT/XTR mix (203/180 Bremsscheiben). Preislich etwas günstiger als das Original K24, mit Rabatt (ein bischen wird Dir dein Händler wohl auch auch geben  ) kostet es etwas mehr als der Listenpreis des The One. Das K24 hat neben der Talas auch noch den Mavic Crossmax LRS 

Gruß
GAT


----------



## E=MC² (11. November 2007)

GAT schrieb:


> ich würde sagen die Revelation ist was für Bergauf (400 g leichter!, weniger Federweg) die Pike für Bergab (geringfügig steifer, 10mm mehr Federweg, etwas feineres Ansprechen, aber schwer).
> 
> Also, abgesehen von Preis würde ich sagen, wenn du eher Richtung Marathon und Waldautobahn fährst K18, wenns auf Bergab ankommt The One.



Da bin ich anderer Meinung: Die RVL, wie auch die Pike sind bedingt durch U-Turn gleichermaßen uphilltauglich (abgesehen vom höheren Gewicht).
Des Weiteren ist es mit der RVL sehrwohl gut möglich, abwärts zu fahren.
Die Einsatzbereiche beider Gabeln sind laut RS, ja auch fast die selben.
Die RVL All-Mountain/Marathon, die Pike auch All-Mountian, richtung Enduro tendierend.


----------



## timson1000 (11. November 2007)

ja bin beide gabeln schon gefahren.
es ist übrings freiwillig den fox service durchzuführen.
also was denkt ihr wäre der aufpreis für eine fox in der k 18 aussattung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteVe7 (11. November 2007)

timson1000 schrieb:


> es ist übrings freiwillig den fox service durchzuführen.
> aussattung?


Ja, es ist freiwillig aber wenn du das Service nicht machst erlischt die Garantie nach 12 Monaten....


----------



## timson1000 (11. November 2007)

nein das stimmt nicht! 
ich habe extra mit zwei händlern geredet.
wie acuh immer? aufpreis?


----------



## GAT (11. November 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Die RVL All-Mountain/Marathon, die Pike auch All-Mountian, richtung Enduro tendierend.



Ich stimme Dir zu, na so ungefähr hab's ich ja auch gemeint.


----------



## Muehi (12. November 2007)

timson1000 schrieb:


> wie acuh immer? aufpreis?



Wenn du nen guten HÃ¤ndler erwischt, der dich mag, dann wird der dir nur die reine Preisdifferenz zwischen beiden Gabeln berechnen. Die Revelation behÃ¤lt er und verkauft sie selber irgendwie weiter. Evtl. noch Umbaukosten, evtl. noch zusÃ¤tzlich nen schÃ¶nen Zuschlag deinerseits, weil er ja den Aufwand mit Gabel verkaufen etc. hat. 
Mehr kann da wirklich nur dein HÃ¤ndler selber sagen. 

Alternativ: K18 ganz normal kaufen, zusÃ¤tzlich ne Fox Talas bestellen, und dann selber umbauen. Die Revelation kannste dann bei Ebay oder hier verhÃ¶ckern. 

Ne Fox Talas RLC kostet bei bikediscount grade 800â¬, Rock Shox Revelation wohl irgendwas um die 400-500â¬, wÃ¤re ne reine Preisdifferenz von 300-400â¬. Beim Verkaufen bekommt man eh nie den Neupreis, dazu evtl. Umbau, je nach HÃ¤ndler, tipp ich auf irgendwas um die 500â¬. 
Wie immer ohne GewÃ¤hr 

/Edit:
Kann niemand was zum verbauten Laufradsatz sagen? Siehe meine Frage oben. 
Der Aussage meines HÃ¤ndler trau ich nicht, "hÃ¤lt schon" hab ich bei meinem Bulls auch gehÃ¶rt ( auch wenn ich meinen jetztigen HÃ¤ndler nie und nimmer auf das gleiche Niveau von meinem Bulls HÃ¤ndler setzen wÃ¼rde  ).


----------



## Stompy (15. November 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Die Einsatzbereiche beider Gabeln sind laut RS, ja auch fast die selben.
> Die RVL All-Mountain/Marathon, die Pike auch All-Mountian, richtung Enduro tendierend.



Na ja, das zweifle ich doch etwas an. Rock Shox beschreiben ihre Gabeln vielleicht nicht optimal. 
Die Revelation (wie auch die Fox 32 talas) ist eine leichte Tourengabel, um leichte bis mittelschwere Trails flüssig zu fahren. 
Die Pike spielt in einer ganz anderen Liga. Bis vor einem Jahr war die Pike DIE Enduro-Gabel schlechthin. Sie wurde und wird von vielen Leuten benutzt um die härtest-möglichen Trails zu fahren, zu denen es keinen Lift gibt. 
Sie hat zwar nur 1cm Federweg mehr als die Revelation, aber von der Stabilität her liegen Welten zwischen den beiden Gabeln. 

Eine Pike am Stereo empfinde ich fast als übertrieben, da die Pike problemlos Sachen wegsteckt, die der Rahmen nicht überstehen würde.

EDIT:



Muehi schrieb:


> /Edit:
> Kann niemand was zum verbauten Laufradsatz sagen? Siehe meine Frage oben.



Die Suchfunktion hilft bei solchen Fragen. Aber guck mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245744
Nächstes mal musst du aber selber suchen. 

Nach dem was in dem Thread steht, scheint der LRS etwas unterdimensioniert für das Stereo. Evl. könnte man natürlich das günstigere Stereo k18 nehmen, den LRS verkaufen und für die Preisdifferenz zum The One einen schön stabilen LRS dazukaufen. Hat man vermutlich mehr von, als vom The One.


----------



## bronks (15. November 2007)

dave_01 schrieb:


> ... *Schalthebel: LX -> XT*
> Ist das von Bedeutung? Schaltwerk und Umwerfer sind ohnedies bei beiden Modellen XT(Shadow) ...


Wenigstens mit Formulabremsen ist die Bedeutung sehr groß. Die LX und auch die XT-Hebel sind da ziemlich unbrauchbar. Entweder XTR-Hebel oder verbastelte LX/XT aussen montieren und die Bremshebel innen.

Man muß nur beobachten, wie fast alle Leute mit Formula/XT Kombination bremsen. Immer mit zwei Fingern. Wenn es dann extrem holprig wird, dann am liebsten mit einem Finger bremsen um den Lenker besser zu halten. Aber mit welchem? Zeigefinger scheidet aus, da man das ganze Graffl am Lenker nicht soweit nach innen schieben kann, da man sonst die Schalthebel nicht mehr so erreicht, wie es brauchbar wäre und sonst ist der Bremshebel in eigentlich jedem Fall zu weit aussen? Mit dem Mittelfinger zu bremsen ist Mist, da man wieder den Lenker nicht fest genug im Griff hat.


----------



## E=MC² (15. November 2007)

Stompy schrieb:


> Na ja, das zweifle ich doch etwas an. Rock Shox beschreiben ihre Gabeln vielleicht nicht optimal.
> Die Revelation (wie auch die Fox 32 talas) ist eine leichte Tourengabel, um leichte bis mittelschwere Trails flüssig zu fahren.
> Die Pike spielt in einer ganz anderen Liga. Bis vor einem Jahr war die Pike DIE Enduro-Gabel schlechthin. Sie wurde und wird von vielen Leuten benutzt um die härtest-möglichen Trails zu fahren, zu denen es keinen Lift gibt.
> Sie hat zwar nur 1cm Federweg mehr als die Revelation, aber von der Stabilität her liegen Welten zwischen den beiden Gabeln.
> ...



Meiner Ansicht nach ist der Einsatzbereich trotzdem fast der selbe. 
Abgesehen von Sachen wie Steifigkeit.
Und als ausgesprochene Tourengabel würde ich die RVL auch nicht gerade bezeichnen, genauso auch nicht als leicht.

Warum bist du dir so sicher, dass der Rahmen Sachen, die die Pike problemlos wegsteckt, wie du schreibst, nicht aushalten würde?


----------



## Stompy (15. November 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach ist der Einsatzbereich trotzdem fast der selbe.
> Abgesehen von Sachen wie Steifigkeit.



Die Steifigkeit ist aber einer der wichtigsten Anhaltspunkte dafür, was mit einer Gabel fahrbar ist (guter Fahrer vorausgesetzt). Der Federweg ist nicht allein entscheidend. Eine MZ Dirt Jumper z.b. hat nicht viel Federweg, aber sie ist stabil genug um härteste Trails inklusive Sprüngen etc. in schnellem Tempo zu fahren. 
Deshalb ist der Einsatzbereich bei weitem nicht der selbe. Die Pike verkraftet ziemlich hohe Belastungen, inkulsive gemäßigten Sprüngen. Die Revelation oder Fox 32 sind da nicht annähernd so robust. Dafür kurbelt man mit der Pike  über ein viertel-Kilo mehr Gewicht den Berg hoch. 


Meine Einschätzung, dass der Rahmen weniger aushält als die Pike, beruht hauptsächlich darauf, dass die Pike einfach extrem stabil für eine Gaberwiesenermaßen gröbste Misshandlungen in bösartigem Gelände wegsteckt. 
Deshalb sind die Rahmen, in denen man die Pike oft findet (z.b. der alte Ghost Enduro), auf viel größere Belastungen ausgelegt und deutlich steifer als das Stereo. Entsprechend schwerer sind die Rahmen natürlich auch.


----------



## E=MC² (15. November 2007)

Stompy schrieb:


> Die Steifigkeit ist aber einer der wichtigsten Anhaltspunkte dafür, was mit einer Gabel fahrbar ist (guter Fahrer vorausgesetzt). Der Federweg ist nicht allein entscheidend. Eine MZ Dirt Jumper z.b. hat nicht viel Federweg, aber sie ist stabil genug um härteste Trails inklusive Sprüngen etc. in schnellem Tempo zu fahren.
> Deshalb ist der Einsatzbereich bei weitem nicht der selbe. Die Pike verkraftet ziemlich hohe Belastungen, inkulsive gemäßigten Sprüngen. Die Revelation oder Fox 32 sind da nicht annähernd so robust. Dafür kurbelt man mit der Pike  über ein viertel-Kilo mehr Gewicht den Berg hoch.
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich ist die Steifigkeit auch ein wichtiges Kriterium, da geb ich dir recht.
Prinzipiell sind härtere Sachen auch mit der RVL fahrbar, wohl nicht ganz so heftige wie mit der Pike, aber zumindest in diese Richtung.
Ich denke der Name der Dirt Jumper weist etwas auf deren Einsatzgebiet hin.
Dirt Jump vermutlich... Dort sind knüppelharte und steife Gabeln mit recht wenig Federweg im Einsatz. Die ist primär nicht für Trails gedacht und auch weniger geeignet. Der Vergleich hinkt also etwas. 
Ist aber auch alles halb so wichtig, finde ich.
Wir sollten die Diskussion an diesem Punkt beenden.


----------



## dave_01 (16. November 2007)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.  
Wird für mich wohl das K18 werden, schon allein wegen der Kohle bzw. Preis/Leistung. Ev. noch eine 200er-Scheibe vorne.

Bleibt nun noch die Frage nach der Farbe zu klären. Für mich war bisher immer klar, dass ich ein Cube in Schwarz nehmen würde. Bisher bin ich auch eher in schwarz bzw. schwarz/silber am Rad oder schwarz/weiß im Gwand unterwegs gewesen. Freunde meinten auch im verschmutzten Zustand passt Schwarz besser.

Letztes Wochenende habe ich aber im Laden einige Rahmen in Milky-Orange gesehen. Schaut live wirklich großartig aus.  
Je öfter ich mir Bilder von einem Cube hier im Forum sehe, ertappe ich mich, dass ich mich freue, wenn es mal nicht schwarz ist. Für das K18 kommt als Nicht-schwarz nur Milky-Green in Frage. Habe ich zwar noch nicht live gesehen, gefällt mir aber immer besser. Freunde stimmen zwar immer noch für Schwarz, mir würde aber ein farbiger Rahmen zur sonst schwarzen Ausstattung sehr gut gefallen.

Als Unsicherheit bleibt:  
- ist die Lackierung von Milky-Green empfindlicher (Lackschäden)?
- habe ich mich an der tollen Farbgebung bald sattgesehen?
- sieht man der Farbe bald mal das Jahr/Jahrzehent an, d.h. wird die Farbe das Bike irgendwann mal "alt aussehen lassen"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MotörBike (16. November 2007)

Moin,
Anfang der Woche war ich bei beim Händler meines Vertrauens und hab' mir die 2008er Cubes mal angeschaut. Also der Kauf eines Stereo ist beschlossene Sache. Ich mir also den Katalog geschnappt, um zu Hause in Ruhe auszuwählen. Allerdings fand sich dort keine Preisliste. Macht nix, dachte ich, wozu gibt's 'ne Homepage von Cube! Aber auch dort keine Preisangaben gefunden. Oder bin ich zu blöd zum suchen? Wo finde ich die aktuellen 2008er Preise? Anruf beim Händler brachte auch nichts.


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (16. November 2007)

MotörBike schrieb:


> Moin,
> Anfang der Woche war ich bei beim Händler meines Vertrauens und hab' mir die 2008er Cubes mal angeschaut. Also der Kauf eines Stereo ist beschlossene Sache. Ich mir also den Katalog geschnappt, um zu Hause in Ruhe auszuwählen. Allerdings fand sich dort keine Preisliste. Macht nix, dachte ich, wozu gibt's 'ne Homepage von Cube! Aber auch dort keine Preisangaben gefunden. Oder bin ich zu blöd zum suchen? Wo finde ich die aktuellen 2008er Preise? Anruf beim Händler brachte auch nichts.



Dein Händler hat keine Ahnung wieviel die Räder kosten?  

Sorry, aber das ist doch wohl ein Witz, oder ?


----------



## dave_01 (16. November 2007)

Mein Händler hat mir zum Katalog auch gleich die Preisliste von Cube dazugegeben.

Stereo K18: 2.199,-
Stereo The One: 2.599,-
Stereo  K42: 2.999,-
Stereo XTR: 3.799,-


----------



## MotörBike (16. November 2007)

Muskelzuckungen schrieb:


> Dein Händler hat keine Ahnung wieviel die Räder kosten?
> 
> Sorry, aber das ist doch wohl ein Witz, oder ?



No joke, Kataloge lagen auf der Theke - die Preisliste sollte noch folgen.

Dankeschön Dave_01, für die prompte Antwort .
Hab' mich auch für das K18 entschieden.


----------



## Metty (16. November 2007)

Ich weiß leider auch nichts über die Langlebigkeit der Farbe, muss aber sagen, dass Milky Green doch mal einfach nur rattenscharf aussieht! Ich werde mir im kommenden Jahr wie es aussieht auch das Stereo in der K18 Variante in Milky Green zulegen. Ist halt auch einfach mal was anderes...


----------



## E=MC² (16. November 2007)

Anodisierte Rahmen sind gepulverten Rahmen gegenüber weniger Anfällig gegen Beschädigungen wie Steinschlag.


----------



## reysor (16. November 2007)

räder, die damals noch als enduro durchgingen sind heute allmountains - so auch zu der zeit als die pike noch am ghost war (2005?)...glaub also nicht dass die da unbedingt stabiler waren oder für härteres terrain ausgelegt waren als das stereo. dem rahmen traue ich einiges zu ->1.5 steuerrohr, rohrdurchmesser, 5 jahre garantie, etc. aber natürlich nicht gerade die freeridekurse im bikepark; die pike findet man auch an vielen dirtbikes. obwohl der LRS da schon ein stück weit in irre führt.. allerdings werden bei den meisten bikefirmen meiner meinung nach viel zu instabile laufräder verbaut - dem leichtbauwahn sei dank (@ muehi: bei 100kilo mindestens was in richtung ex 5.1!!! das wird dir jeder laufradspezialist raten).

die farbe ist eine pulverbeschichtung - das hält. und ich glaube besser als ano (wiegt ja auch 200gramm mehr). aber nach 10 jahren oder so dürfte das rad dann auch nich mehr so glänzen wie am ersten tag  

grüße, reys*


----------



## cybal (17. November 2007)

sorry thema verfehlt.. habe dieses posting in ein anders verschoben..


----------



## Muehi (17. November 2007)

reysor schrieb:


> (@ muehi: bei 100kilo mindestens was in richtung ex 5.1!!! das wird dir jeder laufradspezialist raten).



Also doch. Habs eben schon befürchtet, da ich ja schon bei bei CC/Touren aufm Hardtail die XM719 fahr. 
Also beizeiten vom Händler was stabileres auf die Naben aufspeichen lassen. 

Bei meinem Gewicht dürfte dann auch sicherlich ne Pike empfehlenswerter sein, oder? 

Montag kann ich evtl. nen Stereo von 2007 Probefahren, je nach Gefallen wirds dann sofort bestellt, mal schauen was mein Händler zu beiden Varianten zu erzählen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cybal (19. November 2007)

wens interessiert..
habe am freitag mein neues bike bekommen.. stereo the one mit pike..

fotos findet ihr hier:

http://picasaweb.google.com/cybal72...photo?authkey=7NX-qeHD6G4#5134441997463642930


----------



## dave_01 (19. November 2007)

schööön  
und sogar mit kettenstrebenschutz von cube!!


----------



## bronks (19. November 2007)

cybal schrieb:


> ... fotos findet ihr hier: ...


Auf den Felgen steht links neben dem "XRC 180" etwas in dem kleinen Kastl?  Sind das die Dimensionen? Wie breit sind die Felgen?


----------



## reysor (20. November 2007)

nee ge?!? wieso warte ich eigentlich noch??? WO VERDAMT NOCHMAL BLEIBT MEINS?????? ich halt dieses kopfkino nich mehr aus  jetzt schon zwei monate ohne bike...
wann hattest du deins bestellt? sieht auf jeden fall sehr sehr hübsch aus  aber meine befürchtung ist wahr geworden: flaschenhalter unterm hauptrohr - das is ne sache die ja mal gar nich geht!!! hatte gehofft die bohrungen auf den fotos der cube-homepage stammen von nem vorserienmodell wo noch nich alles am rechten fleck sitzt... naja dann halt immer mit trinkrucksack, sch**ss drauf.
glückwunsch von meiner seite (willst du's mir schicken und dafür weiter auf meins warten? bitte!?)
grüße*


----------



## cybal (20. November 2007)

reysor schrieb:


> aber meine befürchtung ist wahr geworden: flaschenhalter unterm hauptrohr - das is ne sache die ja mal gar nich geht!!!



hallo,
fotos wurden nur schnell reingstellt. der flaschnhalter wurde von meinem mechaniker so montiert, aber das wird natürlich geändert.. geht echt gar nicht..  

auf jeden fall kommt da noch ne kettenführung von dreist drauf.. und einige weitere setup schritte müssen auch noch bis zum nächsten frühjahr erledigt werden.. hatte noch gar keine zeit mich länger mit dem bike zu beschäftigen, besonders die the one und die xt shadow muß ich noch genauer studieren..


----------



## E=MC² (20. November 2007)

cybal schrieb:


> auf jeden fall kommt da noch ne kettenführung von dreist drauf..



Mach das! Und sag mir danach bitte, wie du das geschafft hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reysor (20. November 2007)

@cybal: du irritierst mich. was gibts an schaltung und bremse zu studieren? zug am bremshebel ->bremst; druck am schalthebel ->schaltet?!? oder sind da irgendwelche 'komischen' features dran von denen ich noch nix gehört/gelesen hab?

@einstein: gibts denn probleme mit der montage der dreist-KF am stereo?


----------



## cybal (21. November 2007)

reysor schrieb:


> @cybal: du irritierst mich. was gibts an schaltung und bremse zu studieren? zug am bremshebel ->bremst; druck am schalthebel ->schaltet?!? oder sind da irgendwelche 'komischen' features dran von denen ich noch nix gehört/gelesen hab?



dachte eher an feineinstellungen usw.. position am lenker usw.


----------



## E=MC² (21. November 2007)

reysor schrieb:


> @einstein: gibts denn probleme mit der montage der dreist-KF am stereo?



Die Dreist wird normalerweise an Tretlager am Rahmen befestig.Da das Stereo allerdings einen E-Type-Umwerfer besitzt, ist der Platz schon belegt.


----------



## cybal (21. November 2007)

ok werde ich machen. ein freund von mir hat die dreist drauf.. auf dem stereo 2007 und er ist voll damit zufrieden..

lg aus südtirol


----------



## E=MC² (21. November 2007)

Kannst du evtl. mal Bilder reinstellen?


----------



## Maxximum (21. November 2007)

die dreist hat aber wie ich heute erfahren habe eine e-type umwerfer aufnahme sodass es sehr wohl möglich ist sie in verbindung mit dem umwerfer zu fahren.
schaut aml auf die g-junkies site da ist ein bild mit der e-type aufnahme.


----------



## E=MC² (21. November 2007)

Mir stellt sich nur die Frage, ob dann noch Platz für den Umwerfer ist...


----------



## reysor (22. November 2007)

na, solangs nur die feineinstellungen sind ... das mit der kf würd mich ja jetzt auch mal interessieren, fotos wären da echt cool


----------



## cybal (22. November 2007)

reysor schrieb:


> na, solangs nur die feineinstellungen sind ... das mit der kf würd mich ja jetzt auch mal interessieren, fotos wären da echt cool



vor januar passiert da aber sicher nix.. habe momentan auf der arbeit zuviel stress...


----------



## reysor (22. November 2007)

me feel sorry for you - gerade jetzt, wo dein neus rad da ist... würd ich zum :kotz: finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muehi (23. November 2007)

bronks schrieb:


> Auf den Felgen steht links neben dem "XRC 180" etwas in dem kleinen Kastl?  Sind das die Dimensionen? Wie breit sind die Felgen?



Wurde die Frage schon beantwortet? 

Egal, bei meinem 07er ist auch das rote Feld neben dem Schriftzug, stehen die Speichenlängen und die Felgenabmessung drinnen, wenn ich mich recht errinnere, wars ETRO 559-19. Schau aber heute nochmal nach, bin grad nicht in Reichweite .

/Edit:
Weil ich schreibfaul bin: 
Bild vom Kastl

Hoffe das hilft weiter.


----------



## reysor (26. November 2007)

juhu juhu mein bike is da!!! echt n hammerteil total schweinegeil gemacht mit den schicken hydrogeformten verstärkungen und viel liebe zum detail. schweissnähte sehen sehr gut aus... sehr coole überraschung: die 08er xt kann man auch nur mit den daumen schalten! bin total begeistert


----------



## cybal (26. November 2007)

reysor schrieb:


> juhu juhu mein bike is da!!! echt n hammerteil total schweinegeil gemacht mit den schicken hydrogeformten verstärkungen und viel liebe zum detail. schweissnähte sehen sehr gut aus... sehr coole überraschung: die 08er xt kann man auch nur mit den daumen schalten! bin total begeistert



fotos..?


----------



## reysor (29. November 2007)

you'll get 'em here:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=134363&page=91"


----------



## cybal (21. Januar 2008)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Mach das! Und sag mir danach bitte, wie du das geschafft hast...



die dreist ist jetzt drauf.. ;-) war (relativ) eine einfache arbeit.. und funktioniert..!   nun nur noch ein bißchen feineinstellung

fotoalbum

schablone liegt im fall auf..!


----------

